# [....] mit Kontaktanzeigen Handy



## zwinky (12 Juli 2006)

Hallo,

mein Bruder hat ein Problem.
Er hat auf eine Kontaktanzeige in einer Zeitung reagiert, ähnlich wie bei http://dialerschutz.de/servicenummern-tricks-zeitung.php . Er sollte über eine Auskunft eine Bekannte zurückrufen. Er vergewisserte sich auch, bei der Auskunft, ob der Dienst etwas kostet. Dieses wurde verneint. Am nächsten Tag kam dann der hinweis von O2, dass sein Handy gesperrt wird, da er schon 800€ im Minus ist. Wiederum einen Tag darauf kam nun eine vorläufige Rechnung mit 1800€ und mit dem Hinweis, dass diese noch wieter ansteigen könnte.

Wer hat Erfahrungen damit? Was könnte der Grund dafür sein?
Wie kann man sich helfen, bzw. kann man irgendwie die Zahlung verweigern?

Danke.
_
Überschrift vorsichtshalber editiert. MOD/BR_


----------

